# My new tousled hair cut with long fringe (pheeww wat a long title!:p)



## bronze_chiqz (Apr 3, 2009)

I juw had this hair cut last saturday here in France,I brought a pic of Lindsay pics and wanted a layered version similar to hers.The hairstylist is awesome, just took her less than an 1 hr to do it!!Just thought of sharing with you guys!





Oh yea btw, she used some serum and hair spray for my fringe, plus a round brush and hairdyer to create the tousles.I need to know what kind of mousse/serums/hairspray that I can use at home? Ive already a hairdryer and a round brush;Any suggestions?


----------



## Lucy (Apr 3, 2009)

wow! gorgeous! i really like it.

i'd stay clear of mousse, it makes your hair quite crunchy. just spritz in a curling spray and scrunch your hair, and let it air dry!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I have no suggestions but you're new cut looks really good on you. Your hair is so shiny!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 3, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## katana (Apr 3, 2009)

Very pretty, suits you nicely.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 3, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice haircut!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 3, 2009)

Your very pretty and i like your haircut alot, suits you.

Beautiful shiney hair.


----------



## Manda (Apr 3, 2009)

Very pretty and shiny, it looks great!


----------



## Roxie (Apr 3, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love it


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 3, 2009)

It looks lovely... nice and shiney!


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 4, 2009)

I love your hair! You look so beautiful!


----------



## Karren (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome style!! Your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 4, 2009)

Your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 4, 2009)

VERY flattering! And way hip.

With regard to product recommendations, use a smoothing balm or serum (best bet: Sudzz FX Zenyth Frizz Eliminator), a shining/glossing spray (my ALL-TIME fave: Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging Rapid Repair Spray...one spritz and your hair will GLEAM!) and a good, protective hairspray (recommended: Thermafuse Uphold). Have fun w/ your new 'do!


----------

